# New lobster-esque crustacean discovered



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Check it out: CNN Story about new creature.

It is so unique that it warranted a new family and genus to be created. I am sure that you can buy it for your reef tank for several million dollars!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

weird... I bet its not reef safe


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

crazy... looks like a tick and a monkey did it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Interesting. I'm guessing the hairs act as a sense organ in place of the eyes.........?????

Saw the blind crab's last year in lanzerote that only exist in one pool, not related at all to the above but.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> :lol: :lol:


I'm going with MP on this one....:chair:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, nifty critter!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

He looks kinda scary though. I wonder what he would do if he caught you in his territory.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> crazy... looks like a tick and a monkey did it.


That is classic! :shock:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> crazy... looks like a tick and a monkey did it.


More like a tarantula to me


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

gives me the heeby-jeebies


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

If I find one of thoes things in my tank, FLUSH!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

obviously a benthnic creature. The lower in the ocean you go, the more freaks you find. Plus it seems everything down there is white, kinda like blind cave tetras, they've lost all need for pigment. It's so dark down there that the animals have even learned to live without the use of the sun, a marvel in evolution. I've actualy heard of crabs from as far down as the hydrothermic vents being kept in tanks! I wonder if they'll be able to keep these(?). Well I've added to much knowledge to this post so I'll sum it up...Cool Lobster!!!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

They had a jke on Jay Leno " Scientists found a new lobster-like creature with little blonde hair-like strands. Scientist say its like a nowmal lobster just stupider" for those who dont get it BLONDE hairlike strustures. No offence


----------

